# Bobcats' first front office a memory



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> The Bobcats' original management team is now just a memory. Five years ago, team president Ed Tapscott hired Bernie Bickerstaff as coach-general manager and Chris Weiller as chief-of-staff/chief marketing officer.
> 
> The last of that group departed recently when Bickerstaff was told his services—now as executive vice president—were no longer required.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8-nba-cha&prov=sportsxchange&type=team_report


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't wait for next season though, i think this team is going in the right direction.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I am excited as well. I really like Felton as a player, and I want to see what Larry can do for him.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I am really looking forward to the Cats next season. I have always wanted this team to succeed in Charlotte. 

I never understood why a NBA team in North Carolina finds it so hard to develop a fan base. I guess it really is Duke/NC/NC State country out there.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

We had a strong fan base. One of the strongest in the league in fact. There was a time where we went like 4 or 5 years straight with every single game being sold out. The Hornets owner is a ******* and wore out his welcome in his last couple years here and the fan base here is weary of the team now.


----------

